# High Frequency Noise in High speed



## epec (Nov 24, 2005)

hi, when my 2000 nissan altima is above 60 mph, there is a slight high frequency noise , like"zzzzzzzzz" when i press the acc pad, once I release the pad, the noise is gone, any one can tell me what's going on here?Thanks


----------

